# Shotshell reloading recipes



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I figured everything out with my MEC 600. It is a pre 1982 model and I need to order a couple parts for it.

So, I want a good waterfowl load for next season, preferably in 3" and any thing from BB to #4 shot. You guys got any recipes or tips? Im most likely going to order a recipe book, but I would still like some input from you guys on some favorite waterfowl, or turkey loads.

I have another question, Is it safe to say, mix the loads with 60/40 or 50/50 steel and tungsten?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The best advice I could give is to decide which brand of powder you want to use and pick up a manual for their powders. They are usually free where these powders are sold and follow the recipies listed in the manual. There will be one suited for your needs, probably a very slow burning powder from your discription for heavy loads. Different smokeless powders have such different burn rates and perform so differently under different conditions (weight of loads) that I think it unwise to try things other than manufacture recommended loads. I use Alliant ( formerly Herculies) and I know they publish a comprehensive manual and I know Dupont does as well. I am sure other Powder manufacturers publish similar manuals.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Reloading specialities inc, ballistic products, and precision reloading are the best starting points that I can offer. I really like the recipes that RSI offers. There are some good loads published on the Alliant powder website for "STEEL" powder. Most of my waterfowl ammo is reloaded 1 oz. steel in sizes #1, #3, and #4. I shoot most of my ducsk over decoys. When I need 3" loads I shoot factory stuff. Purchase your components in bulk, load in bulk and you'll save a lot of money. I figure that I loaded my last batch (2 1/2 cases worth) for about $5.65 a box. If you already are loading lead, I would recommend getting to reloading steel. But, I wouldn't recommend reloading if you don't already havethe equipment, unless you shoot a _*lot*_ of shells every season. :wink:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

> I have another question, Is it safe to say, mix the loads with 60/40 or 50/50 steel and tungsten?


Don't even try it. Bad bad bad.

Get some good loading books and follow the recipes to the letter. Most of the loads you will want to load up will be with steel powder and it can very your pressure a lot by just being over or short by just a couple of grains.

Other then that its fun and a great way to get some additions pleasure out of you hunting.


----------

